# European Film College, Ebeltoft



## Oscar (Jun 4, 2016)

Hello,

I've seen this posted on this site once but it was in 2008 and had no replies so I thought I'd try open this up again. I'm thinking of applying for the 8 1/2 month course at the European Film College in Denmark. I was wondering if anyone reading this has done this course before and what they thought of it (as I can't seem to find any discussion about the school anywhere).Just curious as to what the people were like, what the work ethic was like etc. Hopefully someone reading this has gone there or knows of someone who has gone there and can help me out. Thanks!


----------



## Chris W (Jun 7, 2016)

I've added the school to the Film School Review section:

European Film College

Hopefully someone gets back to you with an answer soon.


----------

